# MISSING MY GSD.



## dakota pup (Jul 20, 2009)

HI. IM NEW HERE I JUST WANTED TO SAY HI. AN TELL EVERYONE ABOUT MY GSD THAT I LOST AWHILE BACK I HAD HIM FOR 8 YRS. AN SOME ONE KILLED HIM . I MISS HIM DEARLY NEVER FOUND OUT WHO DID IT HE WAS B/T IN COLOR HIS NAME WAS YOGI AN I WAS WANTING TO KNOW HOW YOU GET OVER LOSING A BELOVED FAMILY MEMBER ??? I MOVE FROM THERE AN NOW I HAVE 5 OTHER GERMAN SHEPHERDS BUT I STILL MISS MY YOGI-PUP IT'S HARD TO EVER THINK ABOUT MOVING ON ANY IDEAS WOULD BE HELPFUL.THANK-YOU FOR YOU TIME KIM AN MY 5 GSDS GRIZZ, FUZZBALL, BRAVEHEART,MIKO, DAKOTA


----------



## White GSD (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey there and welcome to the threads, I am new too.


I am sorry to hear about your loss, I had a similar experience. My first dog was a Golden Retriever named Hunter. He was a great dog, but he was poisoned by incompetent workers at around age 12. I would tell you the story but I dont want to thread jack.

You asked, "how do you get over losing a beloved family member?" Well my answer is that you cant when you loved him so much. For me Hunter meant a lot to me, and I still remember him almost daily. Its been about 1 year now, but I dont think I will ever forget him. Now Kylo, is my new baby, but still I wont forget Hunter. I try to only think about the great times I had with Hunter. A loss is very difficult, and I dont think I have the best advise, but I just try to be happy that at least I had the pleasure of owning a great dog. 

Once again, I am sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## dakota pup (Jul 20, 2009)

THANK YOU FOR SOME HELP I HAVE 5 MORE GSDs NOW 1 IS WHITE 1 IS BLACK/SILVER AN 3 IS BLACK/TAN AN THEY HELP OUT ALOT BUT YOGI WAS MY FIRST GSD THANKS KIM


----------

